# A case of a very badly clogged INLINE Co2 DIFFUSER



## Zak Rafik (17 Sep 2014)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to share my experience with my inline Co2 diffuser yesterday.

I have my Co2 on a timer to switch on at 7am. At about 9.30am before rushing off to office, I noticed the tank’s water to be very clear, meaning that there were no micro bubbles in the tank.

Usually before I dose my EI fertilization at 8am, I do a daily routine check of my fish, timers, chiller and for any algae issues. The one thing I concentrate more on is the Co2 bubble counter. Yesterday the bubble counter was working as per normal (i.e. number of bubbles was just right)

I checked the Co2 tube and solenoid for any leaks but turned up nothing. Then I did the soap bubble test and found gas escaping from the bubble counter (please see photo below). Even after several attempts, the leakage wouldn’t stop.

Then I replaced the old gas tube with a spare new one and I discovered that the diffuser was not working and the bubble counter was still leaking gas.

I switched off the Co2 for the whole day and managed to get a new inline diffuser later that evening. The new diffuser worked fine.  It turned out that the old inline diffuser was badly CLOGGED with dirt from the tank’s water. I can safely  come to the conclusion that the old diffuser which is about 55 days old got clogged quite fast due to the fact  that, it was previously placed at the inflow pipe before the external canister.

I soaked the old diffuser in a cup of 100% strength unscented chlorine (Clorox) for 15 to 20 minutes and then in plain tap water several times. I used an Eheim tube brush cleaner to clean the diffuser. Allot of brown algae like stuff was brushed off. Then I soaked in full strength Seachem Prime for 20minutes. Now the old diffuser is working fine.

So the moral of this incident is:

1st:

NEVER ever trust the bubble counter and assume that Co2 is being injected into the tank just because you can see the bubbles in the counter tube BUT to check by SIGHT for micro bubbles in the tank.

2nd:

Be prepared for a very quickly clogged up inline diffuser if it is on the inflow pipe before the filter system.

3rd:

Always have spare Co2 tubes / Co2 check valves / inline diffuser and do the soap bubble test. It saves a lot of heart palpitations.

If you’re going on holidays, it’s very wise to change to a brand new or a newly cleaned diffuser a few days before the tip.

4th:

Even if the manufacturer states that the diffuser needs to cleaned only after 3 to 6 months (please see photo below) take it with a pinch of salt. Always be proactive and be on the lookout.

Please share your views and thoughts.

Thanks and Cheers.

Raffik


http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b631/Zak_Rafik/IMG_7558_zps4e2904dc.jpg

http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b631/Zak_Rafik/IMG_7562_zps3c3edfe3.jpg

http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b631/Zak_Rafik/Diffuser-sq_zps967efcd1.jpg

http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b631/Zak_Rafik/IMG_7595_zpsf8d7ef96.jpg


----------



## kirk (17 Sep 2014)

Hi, I put some ptfe on the thread of our bubble counter, just to make sure there's no gas escaping.


----------



## Zak Rafik (18 Sep 2014)

kirk said:


> Hi, I put some ptfe on the thread of our bubble counter, just to make sure there's no gas escaping.



Hi kirk
Good tip. That's what I use also.


----------

